# South Bend 13 Carriage Wiper Holders?



## TomKro (Jan 23, 2017)

My quest for missing parts for my South Bend 13 inch single tumbler lathe has been pretty successful, BUT I haven't found the four brass parts that hold the carriage felts. 

Any chance someone can trace one out and add a couple of dimensions for scale?  They look like they have "ears" bent back to provide the gap for the proper grip of the felt.  Can I possibly also get the proper gap dimension and the thickness of the brass?  

With a little luck, I should be able to make up something suitable. 

Any assistance is greatly appreciated. 

TomKro


----------



## jeepguy88 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm looking for the same info for my 13". Missing the brass too


----------

